# Input needed ladys please!



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I need to make sure my soul mate knows without a doubt she's the only one who encapsulates my existance and is the center of my universe. Since we all are aware there is a substancial gap between the mindset of women and men I need the input of a woman (or women) here, if you would be so kind. What would you suggest I do to show her and have her truely understand? I know other men hover in and out of here so we can all benefit from this post. 

Ross


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Tell her and live up to it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

tangleknot said:


> Tell her and live up to it.


Good advice,, but let me add on to that.... Whatever you do,,, don't word it like you did in the first sentence of your post. I know if I said something like that to my wife,, she'd punch me in the face because she'd think for sure,, that I was cheating on her.:lol:


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Just tell her with NO fancy words... As long as it comes from the heart and you truely mean it you don't need our help you just need to put your feelings into words and tell her!


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Just buy it. She will get over it. Because the way I read it (from a guys perspective) is there is something you want and not sure how to ask


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Big Reds said:


> ]I need to make sure my soul mate knows without a doubt she's the only one who encapsulates my existance and is the center of my universe.[/B] Since we all are aware there is a substancial gap between the mindset of women and men I need the input of a woman (or women) here, if you would be so kind. *What would you suggest I do to show her and have her truely understand? *I know other men hover in and out of here so we can all benefit from this post.
> 
> Ross


 
Ross, 

Even though our mindsets may be different. We all speak the same language. There are no fancy tricks of the trade. It's very simple. However, it does take committment and dedication. 

Look her deeply in the eyes and with all the passion in your heart, simply tell her. Them back up your words with dedication and honesty. 

See, simple.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

benster said:


> Just buy it. She will get over it. Because the way I read it (from a guys perspective) is there is something you want and not sure how to ask


 I am assuming you are single, or be aware she is looking :yikes:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

tangleknot said:


> Tell her and live up to it.


And then tell her again.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Stalk her until she calls the cops, then apologise and make sure she gets/understands your intentions:evil::evil::evil:

OK in reality she should know this with your day to day actions or lack of.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

When she is at work make up little riddles for her to fallow, Make like a solor system and put her where the sun would be and you all aorund it. So when she gets there she has to follow the clues and that is at the end of the clues then have a romantic dinner planned that YOU cooked,soft music. Then she will know how. Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Out sticky notes allover the house telling her how you feel,

buy flowers petals making a trail to the hot bubbly Bathtub for HER

Make Dinner and get rub her feet 

snuggle with her and be honest and from the heart how you feel about her and how you Lfe has changed sense you met her.....


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I gotta go get more paper for my notes. For when I might meet the right one.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

skyhawk1 said:


> When she is at work make up little riddles for her to fallow, Make like a solor system and put her where the sun would be and you all aorund it. So when she gets there she has to follow the clues and that is at the end of the clues then have a romantic dinner planned that YOU cooked,soft music. Then she will know how. Good Luck!!!!!!





Firecracker said:


> Out sticky notes allover the house telling her how you feel,
> 
> buy flowers petals making a trail to the hot bubbly Bathtub for HER
> 
> ...



Oh be nice now girls, she will think he is up to something for sure with all that effort!! :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh, just be there when she needs you to be there.....but give her space on her own when she needs it. She'll love you for it.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Good lord. be yourself and if thats not good enough to the curb she goes...:lol:


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Actuelly the sticky notes, I did that before.... on our first anniversary...

And the cooking well , I think thats just something a HUBBY should do once in a while even if its just a Burger on a grill.

Rubbing feet well cmon who doesnt like that?


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

With the little notes let for her to follow my boyfriend did that to me. It made me feel special due to the fact I know he put time and effort into it. Everybody has there own way to show the other person how they feel about there partner. You are going to have to find a way to show her how you feel that she knows it comes from the heart. We can give you advice till we are blue,you are going to have to look deep into your heart and find your OWN way so she know YOU thought of it. Good Luck!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup good advice !  
YOU can do it ............


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

love her every single day you are together.


----------

